# Real pit??



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

So question,
I own two amazing pitbulls, one is a UKC PR Razors edge female, the other a Red nose , fawn pit with no papers. After reading up on How razors edge and Grey line possibly outcrossed they dogs with bullier breeds to create what most people call now Bully pitbulls is it safe to say that my Fawn red nose male with no papers or registration is probably more of the real American Pitbull Terrier than my ultra expensive Blue Female?? I mean he prob resembles the old style more.. what do u guys think?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

got any pics?


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

in my albums or I posted a "random pics" post.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

*some pics*

View attachment 5314


View attachment 5315


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

*pics*

View attachment 5312
View attachment 5311

Heres the rest still new at this


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

*k ill try again*







the dogs swimming at their pool...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they both look bully to me but that is because of size. Most game bred or just APBT's are under 55lbs and are smaller in structure.
i will use my dogs for example
Monsoon, male at 43lbs








Fury, bitch at 36lbs (not game bred but all APBT)








Siren, bitch at 35lbs









see the difference?
but your dogs are great looking!! they look like they are having fun in the pool!


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Your dogs look good Gnarly44, I would say they are from more Am Staff lines.

LISA- Monsoon is sooo bad a$$!! *


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the info, ur dogs look amazing! How do u keep them so muscular? we run almost daily 2-3 miles and like twice a weeks i let them pull me on my bike still not as difined as yours. any tips?


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gnarley44 said:


> thanks for the info, ur dogs look amazing! How do u keep them so muscular? we run almost daily 2-3 miles and like twice a weeks i let them pull me on my bike still not as difined as yours. any tips?


LOL performanceknls has all the goods.

But to answer your question, because they are more bully they usually don't have the same definition as game bred APBTs. It also depends on how much you feed, what types of exercise. A flirt pole is a good toy/exercise to build definition. Generally you want to exercise at least 40 minutes everyday. Your dogs are nice and healthy though, and beautiful by the way.

From what I've seen and working with previous advice from Performance, if your dogs are working or pulling you probably wont get the look. I've had kaiser cut back to two cups of food a day to shed some extra weight and have changed his routine ie I walk once in the morning about 45 minutes, then in the evening we play catch for about 45 minutes (I dont use a flirt pole b/c kaiser is older and I think might be getting a little arthritis in his hips so he wont jump anymore). He's lost weight and his hind is really muscular but he's still round chested in the front, and I think the definition in the front comes from pulling and game exercises that I don't do with him. But thats JMO from what I've seen and have done.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks, a flirt pole does sound like a good idea... you have a nice looking dog by the way


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL thanks old fatty appreciates all the comments he gets. I swear he has an ego.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Gnarley44 said:


> thanks, a flirt pole does sound like a good idea... you have a nice looking dog by the way


Thank you!
K you asked so don't me mad K...lol

first your dogs are fat, cut back on the food and also look at the protein content. You can exercise all the time and run and still be fat (I am a good example of this, lol) but if you reduce the calorie intake along with exercise you will burn fat and start to build muscle. You are also limited by genetics but you can still add definition. You should be able to feel the rips easily by putting your hands on the side of the dog. For show condition you should see the last few ribs and the dogs should have a good tucked waist, no hip bones.
what food do you feed and how much? do they get treats, if so how much? because if you cut back on the amount you feed too much your dogs might hold you hostage! lol
I can give you tips if you want.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

hmm i wonder if max is a bit fat haha


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I gotta little porker over here to. He is just at 11 weeks though. Im going to jus work him roght and let the puppy fat shed itself.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Thank you!
> K you asked so don't me mad K...lol
> 
> first your dogs are fat, cut back on the food and also look at the protein content. You can exercise all the time and run and still be fat (I am a good example of this, lol)


:goodpost: LOL I heart performanceknls and her honesty...she told me the same thing LOL, however she hs the best advice.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah tips would be highly appreciated, I feed them Diamond High Performance I think the protein content is pretty high is like 27%. Yeah rhey get treats specially from the wife she spoils them behind my back.lol;


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would put them on normal food they do not need high performance based on how they look. Yeah tell the wife to give them baby carrots (really I am serious) instead of biscuits.

How much food do you feed them and how many times a day?


----------

